# nz school certificate



## need help (May 9, 2015)

we are currently living in the USA having moved from England 16 years ago, we are wondering if anyone had any info on my 16 year old daughter, she is currently a sophomore her going into junior year in august, if we to move how would she get her certificates ( as she hasn't finished high school here and will not yet have her GED )and or move onto higher education or uni.
any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

need help said:


> we are currently living in the USA having moved from England 16 years ago, we are wondering if anyone had any info on my 16 year old daughter, she is currently a sophomore her going into junior year in august, if we to move how would she get her certificates ( as she hasn't finished high school here and will not yet have her GED )and or move onto higher education or uni.
> any info would be greatly appreciated


I would say she would be going into either NCEA Level 2 at the start of next year or perhaps Level 3 (which is the final year before university). The school would probably talk it over with you and your daughter to assess her current level of education and goals and take it from there.

Someone like Kimbella on this forum would probably have a better idea though.


----------



## need help (May 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## need help (May 9, 2015)

Do you know how I get in touch with kimbella?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

need help said:


> Do you know how I get in touch with kimbella?


Make a few more worthwhile posts and the pm facility will open for you allowing you to contact anyone on the forum privately.


----------



## need help (May 9, 2015)

Oh OK. Thank you. I'll keep posting.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope you keep sharing here for what route you're going through.

I might be facing similar case for my daughter by the time I would move to NZ


----------



## need help (May 9, 2015)

I will try and pay as much info as I can.


----------

